# Cunningham #'s 1,2,3



## ClearHooter (Nov 28, 2004)

I suppose this qualifies as a diorama. I did a little Photoshop touch-up on the foregrounds. The C4RK Coupe's story is in the Custom section.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Great pix! Thanks, rr :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RacerJoe (Mar 5, 2001)

Awesome! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Very Nice! -Great work.


----------

